# More Smoke or Longer Smoke?



## strawman (Nov 13, 2011)

I did a quick search and I didn't find an answer.  What is the opinion on whether you should have a longer smoke or just more smoke?  For example, I made some lox today and I basically smoked it for 12 hours.  I also did some cheese on a single lit AMNPS for four hours. 

I have an AMNPS, so I wonder, would it be better to light both ends and just do for six hours, or light one end and do 12?  Any opinions?

Obviously, I realize I could always keep smoking it longer and that, but I just wondered if there was any opinions on this issue.  It sure seems easier to do 6 hours with both ends lit, than 12 hours.  (In case you have to go to bed by the time you get around to it.)

Ha, I've never done a poll but I will give it a go on this post.

Thanks!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 13, 2011)

I believe smoke uptake is mainly a function of time.  A given food can only take up so much smoke at a time, so trying to force the issue is just a waste of good smoke, IMHO.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2011)

Some foods really absorb smoke well & others take more time. The length of time in the smoke would be determined by the product that you are smoking. No matter what it is you would always want TBS. In other words 4 hours for cheese would be more than enough, but not enough for a brisket.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2011)

I believe in using BOTH, depending on what is being Smoked...Cold smoking Bacon...Longer time in smoke = Smokier Flavor...Hot smoking a Beef Rib Eye...More Intense TBS in the first 2-3 Hours = Smokier flavor...

Smoking Meat is about not only the anti-microbial properties of Smoke but the Flavor that is imparted as flavorful Particulate Matter in the smoke attaches it self to the Proteins on the Meat...It stands to reason then that the more Time the meat is in smoke or a Higher Concentration of smoke... Will determine the intensity of the Smoky Flavor ...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm like JJ.Depends on the food I'm Smoking.I do leave it in for the entire time needed to get it done using only TBS.

The Thin Smoke gets you a good smoke flavor,whereas white clouds of smoke ruin your eats.Slow down and be _PAITENT_,the foods you make will have just the right amount of smoke when you follow a few common sense rules for the smoking.

The same with Grilling,slow down and watch the difference in your results.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and ...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 14, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I believe in using BOTH, depending on what is being Smoked...Cold smoking Bacon...Longer time in smoke = Smokier Flavor...Hot smoking a Beef Rib Eye...More Intense TBS in the first 2-3 Hours = Smokier flavor...
> 
> Smoking Meat is about not only the anti-microbial properties of Smoke but the Flavor that is imparted as flavorful Particulate Matter in the smoke attaches it self to the Proteins on the Meat...It stands to reason then that the more Time the meat is in smoke or a Higher Concentration of smoke... Will determine the intensity of the Smoky Flavor ...JJ




I agree - JJ you nailed it as usual.  When I smoke fresh mozzarella it only needs 2 -3 hours. Same with the mixed nuts but bacon needs a much longer smoke to get the proper flavor. The most important factor is your personal taste. The one thing you have to be careful is not to allow your smoke to create too much smoke and get into a creosote producing smoke. A lot of what we do is personal taste.


----------



## strawman (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys!  I know we always want TBS but my query was more about heavier TBS or lighter TBS for longer time.  For example, whether to light both ends of my AMNPS or just the one, i.e. light one end and it burns for 8 hours, light both ends and it goes for 4.  Especially with cold smoking, you can do it however long you want where hot smoking has a limited time frame because the product you are smoking will simply be finished at that time. 

Thanks again!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Nov 30, 2011)

You are asking question that has no 1 answer. The amount of smoke changes with the type of meat and the temp you are cooking it. The idea that tbs is the only way is actually Total BS. Just kidden. But really there is times you want a smudge and some times you will want to start with a heavy smoke and then do a thin smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A good  book and  site to help with that and explain it further is Meat smoking and smokehouse design by the Marianski brothers.

wedinydomowe.com

Good smoken

Karl


----------



## strawman (Nov 30, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> You are asking question that has no 1 answer. The amount of smoke changes with the type of meat and the temp you are cooking it. The idea that tbs is the only way is actually Total BS. Just kidden. But really there is times you want a smudge and some times you will want to start with a heavy smoke and then do a thin smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I actually have this book. I just finished the Marianski book on home production of quality meats. I loved it. I am reading Kutas book now. So far. I prefer the Marianski book better. But I have the book you're referring to and I will be diving into it soon! 

Thanks for the response!


----------

